# French spouse moving to English Canada!!!



## Nikki55 (22 Aug 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has some tips, stories, experience or anything on how life is when your spouse speaks only French and follows you to an English base, for the both people in the couple... 
My civilian husband doesn't speak much English, although he fully understands it, and we are moving to Winnipeg after my basic training. Will he be able to find a job, find others that speak french (military or civilian), and are there any english classes that he could take?


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

Winnipeg has a large franco population.
Don't sweat it..... but english language lessons would be a good idea to look into
IMHO


----------



## xo31@711ret (22 Aug 2006)

Hey Nikki, I'm in the (reverse) same situation. I recently released after 24+ years to follow my wife (franco acadian) to her last posting before retirement at HMCS Jolliet, Sept Iles Que (north east) .Been here for about 6 weeks: beautiful place,friendly people,  but startin' to believe I'm the only anglo here. I expect myself and your hubby will have fun learning our respective 'other' official language, and be the better person for it.

Cheers

-gerry

Militi Succurrimus    "We hasten to aid the soldiors"


----------



## Suebu (22 Aug 2006)

Hi Nikki, 

I was born and raised in Winnipeg and you will want to move to the St. Boniface area. (about a 40 minute drive from the north base)

It is the french community in Winnipeg. Everyone their speaks english and french and as wonderful sense of community. 

I will also have to say that it is one of the more beautiful parts of the city.

Enjoy the peg and good luck in the future

Sue


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Aug 2006)

Enjoy the winters.


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

(ps.. stock up on the "skeeter" lotion & listen to the radio for "Skeeter " alerts)


----------



## Nikki55 (22 Aug 2006)

thanks everyone!!!

and good luck xo31... I used to live in Sept iles, and trust me, you might be the only anglo...


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)

Naw...... 
there are a bunch of newfs working for Iron Ore Co.....
Oh yeah - anglos..... guess not


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> (ps.. stock up on the "skeeter" lotion & listen to the radio for "Skeeter " alerts)



Now why would you want to harm/chase-away our Provincial Bird. The alerts are for the local bird watchers, don't listen to Geo!!  ;D


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2006)




----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now why would you want to harm/chase-away our Provincial Bird. The alerts are for the local bird watchers, don't listen to Geo!!  ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## probum non poenitet (22 Aug 2006)

I would contact the Winnipeg MFRC http://www.mfrc.mb.ca/.

In Edmonton they arrange language courses and social clubs for personnel and spouses in your situation.

Looks like they do in Winnipeg as well: http://www.mfrc.mb.ca/french/language.html


----------



## GAP (22 Aug 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> I would contact the Winnipeg MFRC http://www.mfrc.mb.ca/.
> 
> In Edmonton they arrange language courses and social clubs for personnel and spouses in your situation.
> 
> Looks like they do in Winnipeg as well: http://www.mfrc.mb.ca/french/language.html



And a free 1 year membership in the PBW(Provincial Bird Watching) Club, binoculars not included (but DEET is)


----------



## Nikki55 (22 Aug 2006)

thanks probum non poenitet...

I think that will help!!!!


----------

